# love handles and moobs...



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

ive been back in training for a month and took some pictures last nite to compare to the ones i took before starting out... looks like there is no difference what so ever. i know rome wasnt built in a day but im not happy with my body at all, i stick to my diet religiously and train hard 3 days a week. i have love handles, belly and moobs, im around 28% BF so carrying way to much body fat and weigh in at 99.40kg @ 5'10.

i want to change my diet and routine to cut up. what is a good base for a cutting diet? food, supps etc.. i would like to cut as hard as i can until 1st oct where ill start to clean bulk

cheers


----------



## Lloyd1466868015 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have a look at Tabata training for a while.....youtube it for some videos...


----------



## Halsey (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Erol20,

One simple but effective exercise to lose love handles.

1.Lie straight on the floor.

2.Put your hands along your sides and extend your feet out in front of you.

3.Lift your feet upwards slowly by keeping them together. Try to lift your feet at least six inches from the ground.

4.Try to stay at the highest point for 5 seconds till you will begin to feel the burn in your abdominal muscles.

5.Bring your feet slowly back down to the 2 point.

6.Make 4 sets of 15 repetitions and try to do it daily for better results.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

cheers Halsey, il try them out.

im currently trainin on mon, wed, fri and doin a light cardio on a tues, thurs and sat with sunday bein complete rest day... well, i smash world of warcraft on a sunday lol

:smash:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Erol, don't listen to that Halsey post it's just spam.

Just keep doing what you're doing and make sure your diet is spot on.


----------



## AuburnMuscle (May 27, 2011)

There is no such thing as spot fat removal


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Erol20 said:


> cheers Halsey, il try them out.
> 
> im currently trainin on mon, wed, fri and doin a light cardio on a tues, thurs and sat with sunday bein complete rest day... well, i smash world of warcraft on a sunday lol
> 
> :smash:


light cardio is a waste of time or at least for light cardio to work fat you must do it for at least an hour or even two


----------



## banter691466868016 (Jun 28, 2011)

post your current diet up erol im sure it could be tweaked ?


----------

